# Intel quietly adds DRM to new chips



## icecoolz (May 31, 2005)

A reason to stay away from Intel chips in the future? Intel's latest chipset adds support for Microsoft's DRM format on a hardware level. Intel is not giving out any details, probably because they tried to sneak that one 
in without anyone noticing... 
As you may have heard, the software DRM can be circumvented (only if you have a valid license for the content though), but hardware is most likely going to be quite a bit tougher to get around...

More here:

*forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=89243

Microsoft and the entertainment industry's holy grail of controlling copyright through the motherboard has moved a step closer with Intel Corp. now embedding digital rights 

More here:

*www.digitmag.co.uk/news/index.cfm?NewsID=4915

source : Doom9
management within in its latest dual-core processor 
Pentium D and accompanying 945 chipset....


----------



## aadipa (May 31, 2005)

1 more reason to stay away from Intel.


----------



## mohit (May 31, 2005)

its a good reason to stick with intel for me ..... i dont support piracy and want it completely wiped away by any means possible.


----------



## rohanbee (May 31, 2005)

Im sure the hackers are already busy doing what they do..................breaking copyright laws. 

Its upto us to do the right thing. Many things are illegal and the world still does those......  

It doesn't mean that intel supports copyrighted software that we find it a reason to stay away..........

Although this could be taken as an invasion of our privacy     any lawyers out there.


----------



## magnet (May 31, 2005)

well microsoft chairman himself(bill gates)used to hack comps....to get free learning time........now he wants to avoid it.......so that he makes profit......i think  another bill gates is born and  might have already started on cracking this chip.....


btw mohit...i guess u hav mp3 on your comp???if so...do u pay  royalty to developers of mp3?????....if not than  u r not legally allowed to run mp3.............


----------



## indro (Jun 1, 2005)

@mohit : not supporting piracy ? ok Fine , But do you only use original sofwares ?Do read to all the EULA stuff before installing stuff ? if not , Duh ! Its illegal. 

And being in  india using original softwares is something which is kinda hard to belive right ? 

Anyways there are ways to break things , like emulators etc right ? 

BTW , Microsoft nowadays listens to both the companies, so if there is something going on the blue side , there must be someting going on in the Green side as well .


----------



## mohit (Jun 1, 2005)

@indro,magnet
there was a time when everything on my comp was pirated .. but now i got myself an original version of xp and planning to buy more original software. i am not saying i dont use pirated stuff , but i dont advocate or support it as i feel it eats up the companies and the countries much deserved revenue. and also i knw piracy will never ever vanish but its good that intel is making things even tougher for crackers but then again eventually like everything this will also be cracked.


----------



## magnet (Jun 1, 2005)

yup right said mohit...........but there r things which  ppl cant afford...lik i cant shelve 3200 bucks to get original microsft geunie cd.........it depends on person....but it should b mor lik openess....for music....i must say there shouldnt b piracy......but the film fraternity itself if a songs gets hit they never pay royalty to the singer......and earn crores.........so i guess its alot with ethics to do.......i m myself confused...with wht i m saying and wht i said ...lol


----------



## DKant (Jun 2, 2005)

Bye bye Intel. Of coz something cld be brewing @ AMD too, but let's just hope they have better decision makers. 
And btw DRM!=No Piracy.


----------



## mamba (Jun 3, 2005)

already amd is beating the **** out of intel . n now this !!!  

its like ' apna pair hi kulhadi per maar dena '


----------



## premrajeev (Jun 3, 2005)

INTEL GUYS ::: BEWARE.

Nobody can be 100% Legal...Thn why are the rules for ?


----------

